# Second Vizsla advice



## toadnmeme (Jun 7, 2014)

We are very likely rescuing a 13 week old V off Craigslist today, if everything is legit (and it sounds like it, typical case of: oh dear I am way over my head with this dog but want it to go to a good home). We had been talking about getting a second V in the next year, and then this poor little guy popped up on my Craigslist alert. 

We have a 1 year old male currently. I would love advice on how to introduce the puppy into our home, and/or what your experience was with bringing home a second dog.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

When I bring in a new foster into the house I make sure that I do the initial introduction out front of our house on the street, and then take both dogs for a walk together. This is neutral ground for the introduction. I walk our V, and my husband walks the new dog (since our V is primarily my dog). I then proceed to take both dogs into the backyard, keeping my guy on the long lead so I can do any corrections when needed. We then use our "off" command if he attempts to play too roughly, or bully the new dog, or just needs to give it some space. If he is too rambunctious he gets put into a sit/stay for a period of time.

Honestly, each dog we bring into our house involves an adjustment period for our V, and he is always jealous. He tends to sulk A LOT for the first week or two, even putting himself to bed.  Make sure you make time to give your boy lots of attention so that he doesn't feel left out, and keep his routine as unchanged as possible. I make sure we still do our 1 on 1 walks, play time, training, etc, and this really helps. 

Your boy may accept the new pup easily, but I would certainly monitor all interactions for the first while. 

Congrats on the new addition!! Post some pics once you get your new rescue pup


----------



## toadnmeme (Jun 7, 2014)

Canadian Expy, that is some great advice! Thank you! Jealousy is one of my big concerns, my boy is very attached to me and is primarily my dog. You gave some really practical advice.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sometimes these dogs love the new dog, and other times it would be like convincing your spouse you need a third partner.
CE gave excellent advise on making sure you still do one on one things with your boy. Its easy to lavish love on a new pup, but the current one will need to feel he is special to you. 

He may surprise you, and love having a little sister.


----------



## toadnmeme (Jun 7, 2014)

TexasRed said:


> Sometimes these dogs love the new dog, and other times it would be like convincing your spouse you need a third partner.
> 
> Hahaha, that's a great analogy Texas Red! With Ripley as attached to me as he is, I am really appreciating this advice. I am hoping it goes the way of instant buddies, but I'm not going to leave that up to chance, we'll be trying these suggestions before bringing the puppy into the house. We're meeting the owner and dog later today, I will let everyone know how it goes


----------



## toadnmeme (Jun 7, 2014)

We are officially a 2 Vizsla home! I'm super proud of my 1 year old, he is doing a great job with the puppy! They do some serious playing, but he is very gentle too. 

Thanks for the suggestions, we did all of them and I think it made their meeting a success. Whew, I had forgotten the crazy bundle of energy a 13 week old V has!!! Here's a picture of them, it's the only one I could get so far! I'm sure I will be asking you all for advice in days to come!!! 

Right now I'm enjoying some snuggle time with my 1 year old while the puppy sleeps


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

They're kinda like potato chips, its hard to just have one.


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

no way!!!!!!! congratz!!! Now I am jealous... I was supposed to get one first . That is so great for you guys it is crazy how some things just happen to fall into our laps... pun intended ;D


----------



## toadnmeme (Jun 7, 2014)

They ARE addictive!! Mommaofalot: lol, we were NOT planning this, but when I saw that sweet baby listed on Craigslist right down the road, even my husband agreed it was not right he was being sold like that, we had to rescue him  Just means we'll have to get #3 from Jerry and Cookie 

I am buckling my seat belt, because this is going to be a WILD few months! Lol. 

Question: how much do you guys intervene during play time between the dogs? They are doing great so far, but sometimes my older V gets worked up and the puppy yelps. I usually interfere at that time and tell Ripley: easy. He is good and responds right away. I'm just wondering how much I should be stepping in? Right now I let them play for about 15 minutes or so, then separate them for a break. Would love advice on this. Thanks!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

With mine, if I felt the older dog was getting a little to rough, I just called him to me. Not getting on to him, just a happy Here, and then give him some love and attention. That way it breaks them up, and distracts from their game without the older dog always feeling like he was in trouble.
I'm sure you telling him to be easy is just fine.
Most of the time it was me rescuing the older dog, because the puppy was hanging on him with those sharp puppy teeth. I always let mine play anywhere from 15 -30 minutes, and then gave the puppy a break from the exercise. They will try and keep up with the big dogs, but as soon as you separate them the puppy will crash.


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

I am so happy for you guys and so glad you saved him from craigslist!!!!! Have you picked a name yet?


----------



## toadnmeme (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks Texas Red. That was sort of my gut feeling to not make my older one feel like he's constantly in trouble. The puppy has already learned come and the word treat because I have been using those with the older one when the playing gets too rough. 

We have finally settled on a name: Crowder, after one of our favorite musicians, David Crowder 

Both boys are happily sacked out on the couch and I am in Vizsla snuggle heaven in between them with my glass of wine!!!  

Ahhh...makes the work all worth it!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Ripley and Crowder are both just adorable!! ;D So glad the pup was saved by a true Vizsla lover. Congratulations!!


----------



## toadnmeme (Jun 7, 2014)

I am so happy for this forum! Having 2 dogs is a new thing for us and I am always reassured by you veterans out there when it comes to how the two dogs interact. It's only been 1 day, but I am finding myself very protective over my older boy. He is worn out from all the playing, so I am taking that time to snuggle with him on the couch while I work on crate training the pup. I think he's happy but still confused as to why this little guy is always around. 

Just wanted to say thank you to everyone! BTW, we changed our minds on the name, it's now Peet. It's on his collar and everything now, so no changing our minds, lol.


----------

